# معلومات عن جهاذ قياس ph والسعر وصورة لهو



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 يوليو 2009)

*معلومات عن جهاذ قياس ph والسعر وصورة لهو
وشكرا​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز وأرجو أن تفيدك هذه المشاركة التي فيها صور عن الجهاز المراد ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t5844-58.html


----------



## وضاحة (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا قبل كم يوم اشتريت ph meter بسعر 3500 درهم اماراتي 
من شركة( مورد )water baird treatment chemicals LLC-DUBAI
ويقيس الجهاز الذي امتلكه : 
PH-TDS-COND-RES-ORP
واسم الجهاز:6P ULTRAMETERII
MYRON L COMPANY


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (8 يوليو 2009)

نصيحة اخ خليك فى هاك وان كان myrlon اسرع واخف بس يظل هاك ادق فيه عندهم جهاز 3od بيقيس كله 

pH .TDS. ORP. RES.cond


----------



## وضاحة (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ الكيميائي الروش ممكن توضح كلامك عشان نستفيد


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا الى جميع
م\المحبة
ع\وضاحة
ك\الرش
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## RED ROSE 18 (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## عماد ف (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله لنا فيكم وسدد على طريق الحق خطاكم


----------



## عماد ف (10 ديسمبر 2012)

:75::75::75:


عماد ف قال:


> بارك الله لنا فيكم وسدد على طريق الحق خطاكم


----------

